# question about flatpacks



## bigjohn (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, I was woundering if its worth saving the flatpacks off cd/dvd rom boards or any other boards for that matter. I'm glad I found this site. For years I would go after my three main items cpu, fingers, and pins. Everything else I would just pitch. After reading here there were buyers for mother boards I started to save everything. Thanks guys! One last question, whats the going rate for slot cards ( video, lan, sound). Is it better to sell those off or strip them.


Thanks for your wisdom and time.


----------



## escrap (Oct 15, 2010)

Big John,

I am from Illinois as well. It is nice to know another on the forum from the same place. Do you do any refining yourself or do you mostly sell your items outright.


----------



## bigjohn (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey zack,
I had you send me a price list. I do most stuff myself. I will be calling you as soon as I have a pile of mobo's to sell. I take a trip to alton a couple times a year to fish. On your sheet you have mixed computer cable is that price for ends attached or just mixed cable?

Thanks, John


----------

